# Superthrive



## dannyboy602 (Aug 9, 2014)

Anyone ever use it? I've used it on roses and noticed incredible amounts of new growth in just two weeks. So I'm curious to know whats in it. What makes it work? The ingredients list on the label isn't very helpful. 
I did a little research on B vitamins and Plant Growth Regulators, which is what I think Superthrive is, bc its not a fertilizer as I understand fertilizers to be. Heres an interesting read on PGRs....
http://www.quickgrowsouth.com/gardening_articles/plant_hormones.html
so chime in if you have used it or if you're interested in knowing more about this rather expensive plant "tonic".


----------



## chuck estevez (Aug 9, 2014)

http://puyallup.wsu.edu/~Linda Chalker-Scott/Horticultural Myths_files/Myths/Vitamin B1.pdf


----------



## Abiqua (Aug 11, 2014)

Illegal in my state.  

Not snake oil, but not exactly groundbreaking either.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah ive been doing quite a bit of reading...thx chuck...and idk yet what I think...but I can't dispute the results. 
I cant believe the shit costs $120 a gallon. OMFG.


----------



## howsitgrowin420 (Aug 12, 2014)

I love it. I don't know what is in it, but it was part of a regiment given to me and it has been part of successful results for many, many harvests.

In veg, I use a capful (cap of the 4oz bottle) per 4 gallons with Foxfarms growbig. About 3 weeks into flower I cut the super thrive. I was told that it will leave something in your product that you do not want and that it should be cut a few weeks in.

I buy 4oz bottles for about $11 and they last a couple of months (perpetual harvest 2-3 plants every 2-3 weeks) and a gallon would last longer than I'd know what to do with....probably rebottle it and sell it on ebay.


----------



## chuck estevez (Aug 12, 2014)

howsitgrowin420 said:


> I love it. * I don't know what is in it*, but it was part of a regiment given to me and it has been part of successful results for many, many harvests.
> 
> In veg, I use a capful (cap of the 4oz bottle) per 4 gallons with Foxfarms growbig. About 3 weeks into flower I cut the super thrive. I was told that it will leave something in your product that you do not want and that it should be cut a few weeks in.
> 
> I buy 4oz bottles for about $11 and they last a couple of months (perpetual harvest 2-3 plants every 2-3 weeks) and a gallon would last longer than I'd know what to do with....probably rebottle it and sell it on ebay.


 Read the links posted above if you want to know.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 12, 2014)

chuck estevez said:


> Read the links posted above if you want to know.


Ya know...I'm still sitting on the fence about this stuff but you can't argue the results. I'm gonna keep using it bc mainly I don't have to pay for it...lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 12, 2014)

i drop 3 capfuls into a gallon of water, mix well, and soak my cubes for at least an hour, if not several hours, before cloning.

then when i use all the cubes, i dump the mixture into the bottom of the cloning tray and seal her up.

always see better results doing it this way than when i use just plain water.







always get the "r"ed for "r"oots. not sure what the green stuff does.


----------



## Toolage 87 (Aug 25, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Anyone ever use it? I've used it on roses and noticed incredible amounts of new growth in just two weeks. So I'm curious to know whats in it. What makes it work? The ingredients list on the label isn't very helpful.
> I did a little research on B vitamins and Plant Growth Regulators, which is what I think Superthrive is, bc its not a fertilizer as I understand fertilizers to be. Heres an interesting read on PGRs....
> http://www.quickgrowsouth.com/gardening_articles/plant_hormones.html
> so chime in if you have used it or if you're interested in knowing more about this rather expensive plant "tonic".


I my self have been using B-1 Thrive (Super Thrive is illegal where I live) and my plants love it. Even a ficus tree that are picky love B-1 Thrive. I tend to get alot of new growth in 1 night to 24 hours.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Sep 1, 2014)

chuck estevez said:


> http://puyallup.wsu.edu/~Linda Chalker-Scott/Horticultural Myths_files/Myths/Vitamin B1.pdf


Kinda supports superthrive as a viable product. Yes, superthrive has vitamin b1, which that aritcle says is useless, but superthrive also has auxins like NAA which that article says enhance lateral root growth. Either way, I use superthrive after transplanting and it seems to work wonderfully, and a little bit goes an extremely long way.


----------



## BigEasy1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I use it mainly because I bought a bottle. Not sure if it works but it's cheap enough and it hasn't hurt anything.


----------



## DrunkenRampage (Sep 1, 2014)

I use it for transplanting and clones, like has been said it really doesnt have any nutes in it, but it does seem to work magical wonders for the roots, and i have rooted a few clones in nothing but super thrive and water.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 1, 2014)

it works.

i use a drop per gallon. 

growers swear by it.


----------

